

Virgin Atlantic Flying Club just emailed me my password in plain text - ColinWright

Just so people know, Virgin Atlantic Flying Club either stores passwords in plain text, or can decrypt them.  As you all know this is incredibly bad practice.<p>What link should I send them to try to inform rather than simply shout and berate?
======
tptacek
I think this is the venue you're looking for:

[http://plaintextoffenders.com/](http://plaintextoffenders.com/)

~~~
ColinWright
And the FAQ for developers on that site:

[http://plaintextoffenders.com/faq/devs](http://plaintextoffenders.com/faq/devs)

I have zero expectation of improvement, and they are already listed on that
site, but I can only try.

Thanks.

